# Advise



## NeedWerk (Apr 17, 2012)

:whistling2:I'm trying yo start my own drywall stocking co. and i need a little advise on how to go about doing it do i need a license or just a permit or maybe nothing :blink:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I think i'll let PT give you the "advice" on this one...:whistling2:

Lol....welcome to the forum! Watch out for the grammar police!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

:hang:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

By the way some of these mom-n-pop supplys load a house I end up being the loader....


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

To start you will need about 1million. Maybe you can do it with half. Boom trucks cost about 150k. You can buy a used truck for around 25k, but you will put out more in repair in the long run. Forklift, small flatbed, +/- 30k. Lease or buy <10k sqft storage 2k mo. The biggest hurdle is convincing the manufactures to sell to you. Sometimes the bigger yard in the area will have "agreements" with manufactures to lock out smaller yards, but only in very tight markets...metro areas. The smaller yards usually belong to co-ops like amarok or phoenix. google "drywall co-op". Good luck..you will need to move a lot of rock to make money...oh you should be fine with just a business license (INC,LLC) and the proper insurance


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would call some of the busier outfits in your area, chances are they are paying 2 cents or more for stocking alone , supply yards factor it into there quote to DWC. Like Moore said, stockers these days dont do a great job and we or someone has to shuffel board. I started out stockin rock over 20 years ago and was gettin 2 cents:thumbsup:.. probably a safe bet sayin pay hasnt changed too much. If you have a heavy duty truck and trailer and some board carts you can get rollin. Also look into scrappin and haulin to dump. Kinda like a combo deal


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Just drywall stock? Or everything related to it as well?
If you want to be well on your way, just talk to Joe from Trim-Tex!
He'lll send you 5 million beads for free and shirts for all your customers!
Just because he likes giving free Sh!t away!
Then just sell all the beads.
That's how I've been paying my guys wages for 1 month now! :jester::laughing:
Oh! Btw Joe?! Can you send me up another box or two of beads? :laughing:
Haha! Im just kidding around. 
But seriously?...Why do you want to start this? My only adivce to you right now is Don't! 
With the economy the way it is, it's not worth it. Giant manufacturers, retailers and wholesalers are feeling the pinch right now. The market is over saturated and everyone is trying to beat every body else's prices. Prices are so low on some items that retailers can't even price match anymore because they would be taking a loss.

There's just no room for fresh blood my friend.
You would get eaten alive 5 minutes out of the gate.
Im not saying this to be insulting, but mostly because I care about what happens to fellow members of DrywallTalk. And that's the brutal truth.
If you choose to go ahead with your decision I will still offer whatever advice I can to help! :thumbsup:
Goodluck!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

NeedWerk said:


> :whistling2:I'm trying yo start my own drywall stocking co. and i need a little advise on how to go about doing it do i need a license or just a permit or maybe nothing :blink:


 A strong back and a weak mind helps.


----------



## bevo (Dec 3, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> A strong back and a weak mind helps.


I've heard people make comments like that about all trade work... including our trade. 

I don't pay too much attention to sh!t like that and neither should the original poster.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

bevo said:


> I've heard people make comments like that about all trade work... including our trade.
> 
> I don't pay too much attention to sh!t like that and neither should the original poster.


Perhaps u could lighten up some and take a little humor..eh?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> A strong back and a weak mind helps.


Don't forget short....tall stockers don't last long.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Best advise NeedWerk is to let people know where you are located - you seem to have forgotten that!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's a bad stage for ya..The same supply that delivered the board also installed the insulation..:yes: I almost walked..but then.. took a deep breath..And made due.. This supply has a motto''build a home build a future'' They should change that motto to..'' Here's some chit.. good luck sucker!''


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Whats "CBS" stand for ?????

I thought "NFG" was the universal term:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> '' Here's some chit.. good luck sucker!''


:lol:


----------

